# Rose Country RC



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Unofficial callbacks to Q 2d; 2-5-7-8-10-12-14-15-18-19-20-21-22-24-25-26-27


----------



## irishjack8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Did the Q finish today?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

irishjack8 said:


> Did the Q finish today?


I was told the last series is left for tomorrow morning.


----------



## irishjack8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you appreciate the update


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Katniss wins Rose Country Open handled by Tim Milligan!! Back-to-Back Open WINS for Midway Retrievers...attaboy Tim!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Mike W. said:


> Katniss wins Rose Country Open handled by Tim Milligan!! Back-to-Back Open WINS for Midway Retrievers...attaboy Tim!


Congrats Mike, Tim and Kat!!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Tim!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Saw Katniss run first 3 series and she is a really nice dog. congrats Mike and Tim. Tim does a dang good job with his dogs


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

AM call backs to the 3rd series water blind:
2, 3, 4, 5, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 31, 32, 34, 35, 37, 38, 40, 42,50, 52
21 back.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

AM callbacks to the water marks (nine dogs), as I understand:
3, 13,14, 18, 31, 34, 40, 42.

Good luck all.

If I get Derby callbacks to the 4th, I'll post.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

AM callbacks to the water marks (nine dogs), as I understand:
3, 13,14, 15, 18, 31, 34, 40, 42.

(sorry in the previous post I let 15 off)

Good luck all.

If I get Derby callbacks to the 4th, I'll post.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

As I understand, 10 dogs back to the fourth in the Derby:
6, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 20, 25, 26, 28


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Got the callbacks in Derby to the fourth from my Dad, but I don't think they are correct.

Sorry

I'll post results when I talk to my mother.
Good luck to all

smiles
char


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Unofficial Derby results:
1st: 
18She Was Perfect Thursday Jill FinchDanny Farmer (P

2nd:

25gages special ops dale sweeneyDale Sweeney

3rd:

20Midways Machismo Tim MilliganChris Payne (P

4th:

28Calumet's Sundance Kid Harold GiermanSharon Gierman


RJ 26
Jams 12, 19, 15, 6


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats! Those Ford/Abby pups are doing it!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Luke won the Amateur


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Dan, on Luke's AM WIN! Heard Maggie took 4th! NICE!

rita


----------

